# ASX Stream auf PC speichern (dann umwandeln)... Weiß wer wie das geht?



## Xzarus (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich sitzte jetzt schon seit Stunden daran, so'n blöden .ASX Stream (.RAM gäbe es auch) von der ZDF-Seite zu konvertieren.
Habs schon mit Streambox und WM Converter probiert, aber irgendwie will das nicht recht klappen (bin ja auch erst ganz neu bei diesem Thema dabei). Ich bräuchte das fürn Politikreferat :-> und zwar heute noch .

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwen, der das für mich hinbekäme und mir dann schicken könnte   . Es ist auch nur 2 MB groß...
Wenn ihr mir natürlich auch auf anderen Wege weiterhelft, wäre das naürlich auch super 

Vielen Dank schonmal

Hier die Streams:
http://wstreaming.zdf.de/zdf/300/051209_pipeline_hjo.asx
bzw.
http://rstreaming.zdf.de/zdf/300/051209_pipeline_hjo.ram

Grüße aus dem Norden
xzarus


----------

